# huge growth near front left arm!!!



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i've been a mice breeder for 2 years now and this is the first time i've seen this in my hundreds of mice that i raised. last week i noticed that one of my females had a small like ball on her front left arm. i was thinking that it might go away and today i noticed it again but this time, it grew by like 3 times and it is huge! i can't see her front left arm. she had no trouble eating and drinking and she moves normally...what is this? cancer?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

It sounds like a tumor to me... Could be cancerous Sorry  But I would pts. My mouses tumor appeared in a night and I pts before it got to bad. Soon she may not even be able to walk. Do you feed a mix/diet with a lot of corn? When I lost Sophie, I decided to cut out as much corn as possible from my feed, and I have not seen this problem since!


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

oh god that is terrible!

unfortunately i buy their food from our local pet shop where they also sell dog,cats,fishes,rabbits, turtles and many others and there are corns in their food but i try my best to take each piece of corn out as possible...she probrably ate one corn that slipped through my fingers. what should i do? i'm not that good in making my own food? if she can't walk, should i put her down but how?

i am at work but i will be home shortly...i will check on her and give you an update tomorrow...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I would defernatly put her down, it will just keep growing and she will start to suffer. Its best to end it for her quickly for her now befor she starts to suffer. Ive have a few tumors on my mice and rats in the past Ill let them carry on untill it starts to get bigger than end it befor it starts causing them problems. You could either take her to your vet or cull her your self, if you want to do it your self but dont know how you can ask to get acess to the culling forum.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

CO2 Inhalation is the best way to pts in my opinion. I don't think one piece of corn would necessarily give her a tumor... I have a mouse who LOVES corn as a favorite food, and whenever she can find a piece, she eats it. She has not gotten a tumor -yet-. If you are very attached to her and don't want to cull her yourself, you can take her to the vet. I would think a breeder that's been breeding for over 2 years would have a way to cull. Yes you can and should try to join the culling forum. Once you make the CO2 chamber, it'll last forever.

Edited to remove comments suitable for the culling section only


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

well last night i finally saw her front left arm as she was eating but that huge thing is still there...i felt it and it was kinda hard.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i am helpless over here...i dont know what to do but i feel sick. this huge growth is bigger than her head and it is huge! it is black at the end. i just found out that there is another tumor- very smiliar to the one in front- located under her buttocks. she is starting to suffer i think. she has to lift her back legs now just to move around and she is mostly staying in 1 spot. i feel like a bad owner. she is still eating and drinking


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You really need to put her down. You can take her to the vet or do it yourself..but it;s beyond time!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Indeed, the best thing is to put her out of her misery.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

im afraid of how much it might cost me at the vet...plus i dont know what to do. i dont want to kill my own mouses.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If you don't want to kill her yourself you will have to take her to the vet. Have you rang up and asked them the cost? It would be a horrible, horrible thing to just leave her; the lumps will get bigger and bigger until they split the skin and become infected.

If you would like access to the culling forum, click on the link on the board index and I'll be able to let you in.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i have a question...in this cage with this mice with cancer are 8 other females..are they going to get infected too from this cancerous mices poo and pee?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No, cancer is not contagious.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Soontobe, I hate culling, myself. It makes me feel sick and sad, and I give a little jump or yell afterwards sometimes because it's just...bleh. However, culling has nothing to do with me. If a mouse is sick or going to pass away slowly, I have to sacrifice my own feelings to help my mouse have a very quick peaceful end. I deal with my feelings on my own later, but I buckle down and cull for the sake of the mouse. I cannot imagine a worse feeling than sitting and watching a slow end, that would make me feel worse than anything.

It seems, by the way, your mouse has mammary tumors. These can pop up randomly and one piece of corn wouldn't do a thing. I'd say if you've only ever had one mouse get a tumor you are doing pretty well with the mice you've got, but I am sorry.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think any of us like culling, but it really is kindest to put the poor little girl out of her misery - I recently had to do the same with a promising buck who broke his leg. Phone your vet, and, if you can't afford the fee, join the culling section. Either way, for the sake of your mouse, act now, before the tumor gets any bigger.


----------

